# Such egentooisten in Hamburg

## dirkfanick

Hi!

Ich suche gentooisten bzw. computer in hamburg.

Bin Momentan an der Uni - aber hier habe ich einfach keinen eigenen Rechner.

Bin mit Zelt unterwegs und mal wieder echter Idealist.

Frau und Kind?

Gentoo!

ps: Bitte vergebt mir meinen defizielen "Humor".

----------

## Josef.95

Gibt es hier im Forum den keinen Mod mehr der diesen fortlaufenden Schwachsinn mal Einhalt gebietet?

Sowas hat im Supportforum doch eher nichts zu suchen, und sollte daher besser verschoben werden.

Danke

----------

## dirkfanick

Na? Auf der suche nach Herrschaft?

The lord and master?

Rufst Du deine Mama?

----------

## Josef.95

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> Na? Auf der suche nach Herrschaft?
> 
> The lord and master?
> 
> Rufst Du deine Mama?

 

Danke für die Bestätigung - schwachsinniger geht es wohl kaum...

----------

## dirkfanick

Willst Du mich beschimpfen, demütigen und was weiss ich was?

Ich habe eine ernste Frage gestellt und kannst einfach nicht anders antworten als "shut up"-already. Helf mir lieber einen laptop in hamburg zu finden.

----------

## Josef.95

Nein, es ist nicht meine Absicht jemanden zu beschimpfen und/oder zu demütigen. Ich finde es nur auch sehr unpassend das du deine Diskussions-Threads hier ins Gentoo Supportforum stellst. Für Diskussionen ist doch eher das Diskussionsforum geeignet.

Auch andere User hatten dich doch schon mal drauf hingewiesen, es wäre also nett wenn du versuchst, wie alle anderen auch, dich auch dran zu halten  :Smile: 

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

> Ich habe eine ernste Frage gestellt und kannst einfach nicht anders antworten als "shut up"-already. Helf mir lieber einen laptop in hamburg zu finden.

  Versuche doch mal mit Arbeit dir ein Laptop zu verdienen, anstatt hier rumzujammern  :Wink: 

/edit:

Noch ein Tipp,

im Hamburger Hafen werden zum Laden und Löschen der Schiffe zb öfter mal Arbeitskräfte gesucht, wenn du da ein paar tage reinhaust hast du fix ein Laptop zusammen.

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Off the Wall. Not about Gentoo so it fits better here. German language forum moderators seem to be missing in action right now.

- John

----------

## dirkfanick

 *Quote:*   

> Noch ein Tipp,
> 
> im Hamburger Hafen werden zum Laden und Löschen der Schiffe zb öfter mal Arbeitskräfte gesucht, wenn du da ein paar tage reinhaust hast du fix ein Laptop zusammen.

 

Ich haue nirgendwo rein und meine Muskelkraft gibt nicht viel her.

bye

----------

## Dr.Willy

Tja. Leben is hart.

----------

## dirkfanick

Ich versuch's jetzt mit Stockschnitzen.

Mit computern Geld bzw. Essen, Haus etc. zu verdienen ist mir noch nicht gelungen.

Ich habe ein /dev/null Problem. Aber das führt jetzt zu weit.

----------

## pjp

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Off the Wall. Not about Gentoo so it fits better here. German language forum moderators seem to be missing in action right now.
> 
> - John

  Did you mean to move it to the other German forum? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-52.html

I don't think I've ever seen non-English threads moved out of their respective language forum.

----------

## John R. Graham

Well, no, but, in retrospect, I see that that's where it should've gone. Moved from Off the Wall to Diskussionsforum. Thanks.

- John

----------

